# Scottsdale Arizona!



## pwood (Mar 8, 2015)

Just returned from a week of spring training for the giants and what an impressive town. Haven't been in a town that is prosperous and growing for awhile. Not a single sighting of graffiti, gang bangers or ghetto blight. Great vacation land for paranoid, old white folks. Kudos!:mrgreen:


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2015)

Scottsdale or Stepford?

You know they program the fire sprinkler heads there!!!


----------

